# do You lock your board?



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Well,

I read on other forum, and saw other people asking this question. I want to see if people here locking their boards or not.

well, I rarely see people locking their boards when I was up on the mountain. How about folks here?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i take it with me
i have a priceless board
but the funny thing is if somebody tries to ride my board they will eat $hit because i have a devils edge race polish job. if u are not on your toes, u will break an arm,leg,rib and wrist


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> i take it with me
> i have a priceless board
> but the funny thing is if somebody tries to ride my board they will eat $hit because i have a devils edge race polish job. if u are not on your toes, u will break an arm,leg,rib and wrist


haha nice yo...and yea i do lock my stuff up....since i've had a few of my boards taken b4....but they didn't get far


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Anybody heard of a Burton Blacktop? 

I had one of those jacked. . .

I take it with me.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I had a Gnu stolen in the mid 1990's. Ever since then my board goes into to "board check", gets locked up, or does not go out of my sight.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

My board isnt anything special, just an Option Icon... But i'd be SUPER pissed if it was ripped off, so the $20 for a ski-key lock is MORE than worth it.


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

In my arms, on my feet or locked. too many times when i was younger i had friends getting boards ripped off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

part of the deck on the nose pealed up so it isn't the best looking board, im not too concerned


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

I try to put mine somewhere I can see it when we go in for lunch..but usually there's so much nicer stuff all around it that no one will bother taking mine so I'm not too worried about it. When I get a new board I will probably do the locking thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, I check mine in. Once I get attached to a board, I don't like losing it. I've had one stolen before...It was my favorite board ever.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

just curious, what usually happens to those who get caught stealing someones board? 

hope they get arrested and the ski establishment takes these people seriously

anyone care to share their stories?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

On my feet, under my arm or locked up with either a board lock or in the bed of my truck. I ha e a tonneau cover and tailgate lock. Generally I just ride all day and don't stop

Don't want to lose the grand I spent on my set-up


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

My new board has been locked up every time I leave it. Losing $390 vs spending $15 for a lock is really a no-brainer.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

free board check or lock... simple


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

In the truck or checked in depending how far away the truck is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I only lock mine in my truck i usually take mine everywere with me. Even when they say I can't.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Last season i didnt, because i just had a cheapo 2 year old LTD board and cheap mission bindings.

Now that i have my SL-R and Cartels tho, i ski-check that thing any time i am going inside where i cant take my board.

3 dollars a day is well worth the comfort of knowing i wont come back with 700 dollars worth of shit gone.
Honestly i don't go inside where i cant take my board very often, i usually bring my own lunch out at the car since the mountain food is ridiculously priced(like $6 for a small bowl of chili).


----------



## vandal (Jun 1, 2007)

i havent before, but got a new setup this season so i invested $20 for a lock


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

back home we dont even have locks! 
my solution... board all day without taking a break  lets see those mofo try and steal a board off my feet haha


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

i got a small bakoda lock this season i feel better about leaving it places for a few min now


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I rarely go in the lodge or leave my board anywhere. When it happens, I use a retractable cable lock. It won't stop anybody, but at least will deter the casual thief.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I rarely go in the lodge or leave my board anywhere. When it happens, I use a retractable cable lock. It won't stop anybody, but at least will deter the casual thief.


Ditto.

I don't have a Burton, Roxy, or Lib Tech, so the usual gaggle of daddy-bought-my-burton non-waxing snowpunks have no idea that the Venture they're looking at is worth stealing. 3/4 of them have no idea that my Titan is worth stealing either.

Be that as it may, there's a HUGE difference between passively avoiding trouble and just being plain ignorant of how many punks and crooks there are out there. There is NO lock out there that is 100% guaranteed to keep your board safe (face it, if someone wants your board and you're not around to stop them, they're going to get it eventually), but most of the time all you need is just a deterrant - why steal this one that's locked up when there is one right next to it that isn't locked up? (i.e. You don't have to be fast to outrun the bear, just faster than the folks you're with)


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

When I'm unable to take it with me, I have a Burton cable lock that does the job


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

It all depends on where I am. Boards get ripped off at cypress All the time here. Part of the reason why I don't go there. I always use the board check at Whistler but most other times I put it in the truck


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

well i always lock my board. if you value your property and you have a chance of it being stolen then protect it. just like locking your doors when you park your car. just my 2 cents


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Bindings- $120+
Board- $200+
Quick draw lock- $15 MAX

Knowing your sh*t is secure and the other guy's isn't- PRICELESS.

Do the math guys/gals. A lock is one of the cheapest/best investments to deter theives from ganking your board.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

mijinkal said:


> It all depends on where I am. Boards get ripped off at cypress All the time here. Part of the reason why I don't go there. I always use the board check at Whistler but most other times I put it in the truck


Board check for the win!! Unfortunately many places don't have one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I don`t let my board out of my sight unless it is in board check or is scurely locked. I think the pocket cable locks are a bit of joke as they are so easy to break. What I use is a bicycle cable and master lock. I loop the cable through both bindings and lock it to the rack. When I am riding, I just leave the cable locked to the rack. Never had a problem nor have I ever gotten any shit for cable being on the rack. Resports don`t care so long as you take it home at closing. If no rack is available, a tree or the flag pole works fine too.


 
My friend did exactly that, and his board was stolen... not the bindings... they were still securely locked to the rail - hanging there. If there is no board check available we take turns watching our shit. 2 go in and buy the food, then bring it out and we all eat on the patio.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I guess its were you go. i never lock my board while taking a break or anything and thank god nothing happend to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I just had my board stolen last weekend. As a new rider it never even dawned on me that there are people that low out there. We were in the lodge for no more than 15 minutes and when we came back out my buddies boards were still there and mine had taken a walk. I was freakin' pissed. Totally bummed me out but nothing I could do though, no one saw a thing. If I had caught the dude I probably would have killed him. The first thing I'll be getting next week before a new board and bindings is a lock.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah just started lockin mine due to a rise in thefts at my local resort.
not a bad investment imo
$9 is a lot cheaper than a new board and bindings.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm lucky I take mine in the gift shop and they watch it for me.And if they don't have their eyes on it the 5 cameras do


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I never gave it that much thought. Its crazy, I probably will now. When I go golfing I never thought about 'locking' my clubs. It was usually just proper and smart not to touch anyone's clubs. Granted I am sure things happened but I guess more people are willing to steal snowboards. The first day I went I was kinda of a little freaked to leave my board outside but I kept telling myself its just like golf. Needless to say I just didn't have a good feeling so after that I just took my board inside.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Where I go they have cameras everywhere so I think that alone acts as a deterent. I never lock my board but I do make sure it's in sight when I go in the lodge. They just did a story on the news here this week about Gunstock Ski area having the highest number of reported board and bag thefts. Anyone riding there should bring a lock.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Cameras don't do anything.

They do not stop someone from walking up to your board.
They do not stop someone from grabbing your board and walking away with it.
They do not stop someone from putting your board in a truck and driving off. Is the parking lot littered with cameras?
Also, can you outrun a vehicle? Keeping it in sight will get you a free show as you watch someone take your gear with them. There are also numerous reports of how could someone steal it I was right there; I turned my back for one second, etc...

They will wear snow pants and a jacket. Gloves, too. Goggles. Maybe a bandana. Those are pretty common.

So now you have no board, no bindings, and someone on camera who can't be identified.

What does work:

Locks: Very mild deterrent. Easily broken/cut. Just hope the thief would rather take 1 of the 30 unlocked boards (or skis) in the rack. Imagine a parking lot where nobody locks their doors (except you). Your car will need to have something pretty special in order for a thief to waste their time with yours instead of everyone else's.

Bait programs: Board is placed in a rack, unlocked. Could be cheap, could be expensive. Board is then specifically watched. If you know of the Bait Car program, you know what happens next.

Taking your stuff with you everywhere: Not ideal, but actually works the best.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

I usually don't lock my board, but reading these stories, I think I should. 
I'm going on a trip to Mt. Tremblant in 5 days for 4 days (TOO EXCITED, can't sleep..), and going somewhere like that when I'm far from home, I think I should get a lock. 
SO............
Where can I buy these so called 'locks'? Preferably not online since I only have 5 days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

any ski store should have them, even the resort shops should.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Relyt23 said:


> I never gave it that much thought. Its crazy, I probably will now. When I go golfing I never thought about 'locking' my clubs. It was usually just proper and smart not to touch anyone's clubs. Granted I am sure things happened but I guess more people are willing to steal snowboards. The first day I went I was kinda of a little freaked to leave my board outside but I kept telling myself its just like golf. Needless to say I just didn't have a good feeling so after that I just took my board inside.


Snowboarding is not like golf! I love both, but there are more punks on the mountain willing to steal somebody's equipment(the punks on the golf course are stealing pensions, not golf clubs). I you have a nice board and want to keep it,lock it up.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

I check my board cause I have 250 dollar p1.1 bindings and I can't replace em if I can't check it I put it behind a sign in the lodge were no one would bother cause it's like in the ski patrol buildings entrance and everyone hates them (till you break a leg haha)but I wanna get a lock too


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I lock my board all the time. The $20 to buy a lock is well worth it considering my board, bindings and time lost would cost so much more.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm probably ruining a possible invention, but maybe the snowboard companies could put an extra binding hole in say, the tail or the tip tip. I say only a hole so people could choose whether or not they wanted to install the locks, or it could be an option if you ordered a board.

Then you could buy a specially made lock ring that would screw into the hole, and be removable only with a key. Try to think of a surfboard leash plug, but instead of inset, it protrudes from the board.

This would hopefully help stop theft of the boards by unscrewing the bindings and leaving them hanging with the lock wire.

I also wondered if maybe anyone superglues maybe a couple of their binding screws so they cant be removed without a LOT of effort? Or some kind of lock over top of the binding screws?

Seems a small price to pay to protect your gear even though it's inconvenient if you change stance on both bindings a lot.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I think of my lock as protection for my lift ticket. I had a board stolen just before lunch last year. Home insurance paid up within a week or two, but I lost half a day's riding. And it was bluebird day too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

justdust said:


> Snowboarding is not like golf! I love both, but there are more punks on the mountain willing to steal somebody's equipment(the punks on the golf course are stealing pensions, not golf clubs). I you have a nice board and want to keep it,lock it up.


No I agree. I never thought about it until I actually showed up to the Mountain when I bought my new board and was like wow.... I have a nice board, and now I have fear. I was just stating it was crazy how for the first time when doing something or some type of sport I had genuine fear someone was going to take my gear if I left it lol.


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

so 3 weeks ago, I was going snowboarding for the 2nd time ever and on my way I needed a hat. I end up getting a board and bindings. Nuthin crazy, just a 5150 path and some burton freestyles. I go up to camelback thurs night and buy boots friday morning up there at The Loft. board and bindings were like 360 and the boots were 200. I ride all day friday and then saturday i'm so sore, I make only 2 trips down the mountain. leave my board outside and go inside and wait for my 2 friends. 2 hours and 4 pitchers of beer later, we go to leave. But when I go outside, NO BOARD!!! STOLEN!!! WTF!!!

SO now i'm UPSET, I fill a report out and we leave. I get a call 20 mins later saying they caught 3 kids stealing boards, they have like 12 boards. So I go back thinking they have mine, but they dont. Now i'm even MORE pissed. More let down. I go to leave and they got 2 more kids with another 4 or 5 boards waiting for the 3 kids in custody. Now they have kids in custody and almost 20 boards. So I hang around while they get those and guess what? STILL NO FUCKING BOARD!!!

After all of that, I was devastated. Just getting picked up to get let down over and over. 

SO the following week, i bought a Lib tech skate banana and flux emblem bindings. Then i go riding the next weekend and lose my sony cybershot digi camera, LOL. Snowboarding is costing me $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!

but the camera is besides the point. When i got that first setup, I didnt even know anyone made locks. I now have a lock, so that wont happen again.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Bummer. Total bummer.  

I *always* lock my board, and whenever I leave it to eat, warm up, or whatever, I always lock it up near a window so it's in my line of sight. Part of me wishes someone would try to steal my board so I could tap them upside the head with it, but it's always better to keep your head low.

Do not take the lock as 100% proof agaisnt theft. People can always unscrew your binding, or whack the smaller cable locks with a boot. If they want your board bad enough, they WILL get it unless you're standing right there. Always try to keep one eye on your board at all times.

At any rate, I'm sorry it cost you so much money, but you've learned your lesson. You'll like your lib tech better anyway.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Honestly i would never leave my board alone on the rack. I left my shitty LTD board out there because its like 200 bucks with the bindings, but now that i have my SL-R and Cartels i wont let the thing out of my site. Even when i did leave my board outside i would position myself to be able to see it while i was sitting there eating/etc.

But we are pretty blessed at Meadows having ski-check, just drop your board off and get a tag and they keep your board safe so you can go in and not worry. Im surprised all mountains dont have it, its basically free money for them and pretty much anybody with good gear will pay..i think here its like 30 bucks a season or 3 bucks a day..but honestly? I bought one 3 dollar sticker and flash it to them real quick and they either dont notice or dont care ive used the same sticker several trips


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

wow i never really thought of that lol . but i usually place my board somewhere where i can see it


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

BEC61408 said:


> so 3 weeks ago, I was going snowboarding for the 2nd time ever and on my way I needed a hat. I end up getting a board and bindings. Nuthin crazy, just a 5150 path and some burton freestyles. I go up to camelback thurs night and buy boots friday morning up there at The Loft. board and bindings were like 360 and the boots were 200. I ride all day friday and then saturday i'm so sore, I make only 2 trips down the mountain. leave my board outside and go inside and wait for my 2 friends. 2 hours and 4 pitchers of beer later, we go to leave. But when I go outside, NO BOARD!!! STOLEN!!! WTF!!!
> 
> SO now i'm UPSET, I fill a report out and we leave. I get a call 20 mins later saying they caught 3 kids stealing boards, they have like 12 boards. So I go back thinking they have mine, but they dont. Now i'm even MORE pissed. More let down. I go to leave and they got 2 more kids with another 4 or 5 boards waiting for the 3 kids in custody. Now they have kids in custody and almost 20 boards. So I hang around while they get those and guess what? STILL NO FUCKING BOARD!!!
> 
> ...


My board was stolen at Shawnee Mountain! Shawnee and Camelback are only 15 minutes apart. I wonder if these are the same scumbags that stole my board! (Check out my post) Who did you talk to to see if they had your board?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

First Post here!

Anyways, two weeks ago, i go to take a piss....come back out, my girlfriend goes 'wheres you board?' I just about shat myself haha. but about five feet away on the next rack the kid with the same board and same bindings (weird huh?) had taken mine. He came back up and was like dude i went to buckle up and was like sh**, this isnt my sh**. lol. I was relieved. 


O ya, and now I'm buying a lock.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Soon we will need snowboard Amber Alerts on the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

*ugh...*

Actually had my board stolen today, a k2 darkstar. Man was I livid ...but what can you do about it ya know? Hope the asshole who took it is happy, really loved that board. Definitely locking my stuff up from now on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

This might be a stupid question, but how do you lock your board? I am assuming through the bindings, but couldnt someone just dissasemble the binding?


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah nothing is perfect. i have one that is like a mini bike lock lookin thing that you can use with the bindings. i have also seen ones that screw into a spare hole in your board. the idea is more to make your board less desirable to douche bags who still that stuff. i mean if someone sees some guy unscrewing bindings with a lock attached, hopefully they will ask questions


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

there was a time when I used to just be lazy and leave my board out; but my friend's Love just got stolen last week so I'm deffinitly going to stop being an idiot and walk five feet over there to the free check-in 

I feel bad at the check-in though cause I never tip, and its always the same people working there..haha but I hate taking off my gloves, undoing the velcro in my pants, getting my money...ahh hah i guess im just super lazy


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I felt kinda stupid locking my board as nobody seemed to notice other boards at all, until I heard some kids chatting near my table as I was changing from my boots. 

They were joking about demoing boards and not returning them (just making wisecracks - I don't think they jacked any boards) and then they remarked at the neat looking board with the smiley face on it - my bataleon evil twin.

They had no idea it was mine but I guess people do notice other's boards and a lock will definitely act as a deterrent.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

don't use locks. she goes where I go the toilet...everywhere. otherwise the ski chk. Schmooz the ski chk kids with energy drinks and or coffee... or? whatever it takes. they will hook you up if you take care of them first with a lil something.

Never had a board stolen but would scream bloody murder if I did.

Also, if you are using the resort supplied racks, take the time to strap one two of your binding straps to it where it hangs. This will help avoid the quick grab and run rip off. 
They might let go when they realize its strapped to the rack.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I take my board with me everywhere. Nothing against the resorts, but screw those "No Boards or Skis Inside" signs. I'll obey every rule but that one.

My wife and I always go together, so we take turns if one of us needs to hit the restroom. I look at this this way. My board cost $600. I wouldn't just leave a wad of cash laying on the ground so there's no chance I'm leaving my board. That's WAY too much money on my lousy salary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

rutger1413 said:


> This might be a stupid question, but how do you lock your board? I am assuming through the bindings, but couldnt someone just dissasemble the binding?


 Nah mate. most thefts are grab and dash to the car type affairs. No one would have time to dis assemble a binding. IMO


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

Just find the nicest board on the racks and put your board right beside it. Worked well with my old board. 

Got a new board and lock to go with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I always thought it was through the binding, but im very meticulous about things, and the ability to take a binding apart just made me wonder if there where screw hooks or something.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Park yours right next to the most expensive board you see! Last time I put mine up next to a Burton Vapor (no joke). If anyone's board is going to get jacked, it certainly won't be my little Rome Vinyl :laugh:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> Park yours right next to the most expensive board you see! Last time I put mine up next to a Burton Vapor (no joke). If anyone's board is going to get jacked, it certainly won't be my little Rome Vinyl :laugh:


Honestly the methheads that go up to Mt Hood i doubt know the difference, they would probably just look for the one that looked the newest and in best condition.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

bring a lock with you in any case :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Me thinks they know exactly what they are looking for and go after the hot shit latest gear. SKI CHK


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a Burton Custom (kind of beat up) and I lock my board anyway. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

i alway lock my board, i have like a 1000 set up.
dont wanna loose it, my friend got hers stolen the first day of the season.
suckksss


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

snowboardxlife1 said:


> i alway lock my board, i have like a 1000 set up.
> dont wanna loose it, my friend got hers stolen the first day of the season.
> suckksss



nice rig! Mine is only $800


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> Park yours right next to the most expensive board you see! Last time I put mine up next to a Burton Vapor (no joke). If anyone's board is going to get jacked, it certainly won't be my little Rome Vinyl :laugh:


The Vapor prolly has a lock on it.. LOL


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

around here there isnt anywhere to lock the board up.. the lodges have "no board ro ski's" on the doors and everyone else just leans their boards all around the windows and walls of the outside of the lodge.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been snowboarding now going on 4 seasons and this is the first season I have locked up my board. When I was at Crotched Mountain in Bennington NH I had my Forum Recon stolen. To this day it has never been found, which I never expected it to be anyway. The people at the mountain where pretty sympathetic and refunded my lift ticket in the form of a gift card. It seems like more and more boards have been stolen this season. Gunstock for instance has had a ton of boards stolen there. So a word of advice if you are heading off to Gunstock, lock it up!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

would a real sturdy combination bike lock work wrapped around the binding heelcup and then around sutin at the resort (rack, fence etc) im talking heavy duty like needaing hedgeclippers/wire cutters to get through it, and im think9in someone may be suspicious if they see someone unsrewing bindings.

so is there any reason to get a snowboard specific lock as opposed to using a bike lock?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Salska said:


> would a real sturdy combination bike lock work wrapped around the binding heelcup and then around sutin at the resort (rack, fence etc) im talking heavy duty like needaing hedgeclippers/wire cutters to get through it, and im think9in someone may be suspicious if they see someone unsrewing bindings.
> 
> so is there any reason to get a snowboard specific lock as opposed to using a bike lock?


I personally think the snowboard locks are easier to use. Also most of them if not all have a recoil function that is very handy. It is up to you but I would go with the snowboard lock.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

First option is to use a snow check in. I have a lock and use it as option 2. But I still constantly check my board. Those locks are seriously easy to cut. It just makes it more of a nuisance for thieves. They will move on to unlocked ones. 

At kirkwood earlier this season I had went out to check my board (locked). Other dude came out and realized his buddies custom had been punkd.

One last thing, I have my initials and cdl on the board underneath the bindings taped over. You will still have to prove the board is yours should you be lucky enough to catch them. I've always wondered what happens when you claim your board is stolen and the one holding your board also says the same. And you both identify the stickers and everything else bout the board?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Salska said:


> would a real sturdy combination bike lock work wrapped around the binding heelcup and then around sutin at the resort (rack, fence etc) im talking heavy duty like needaing hedgeclippers/wire cutters to get through it, and im think9in someone may be suspicious if they see someone unsrewing bindings.
> 
> so is there any reason to get a snowboard specific lock as opposed to using a bike lock?


A bike lock would be a pita to haul around


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I use a small cable lock


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

JRolland said:


> I have been snowboarding now going on 4 seasons and this is the first season I have locked up my board. When I was at Crotched Mountain in Bennington NH I had my Forum Recon stolen. To this day it has never been found, which I never expected it to be anyway. The people at the mountain where pretty sympathetic and refunded my lift ticket in the form of a gift card. It seems like more and more boards have been stolen this season. Gunstock for instance has had a ton of boards stolen there. So a word of advice if you are heading off to Gunstock, lock it up!


wow, what a coincidence, last season I also had a Forum Recon stolen, i dont lock my board, i instead have it in my hands or in my sights at all times...


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

yea about keeping the board with ya. if you bring it into the lodge are the resort staff really gonna make a big deal out of it and make you put it outside? or do they just kinda let it go and not stop you?


----------



## krazibone (May 26, 2008)

I think it also depends on the country you are currently in. When i am back at home in Australia i always use a board lock, i went to Japan this year i didn't lock my board once as i didn't feel the need not too. Where you have Bogans you have thieves and a lot ego while in Japan i didn't see any or feel any of it except when you bump into the occasional tourist usually Australia/American that is being a total arse hat going off piste when they are not suppose too and then bragging on about it afterwards.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

lock that shit up or take it with you. was talking to couple guys yesterday thier friend got his 600$ board stolen that day, i turned around and said welcome to Nj haha. I will never leave my board anywhere ever again


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

I now take a cable lock, wrap it around the center of the board so it's snug against top and bottom, then lace each end through a binding and lock it up. This way, even if the bindings are loosened, they have to really twist and turn the board to try and pry it out of the cable that's wrapped around like a snake. And if it's tight enough, thieves can't just slide the board up or down to take it as the tip and tail are wider than the middle where the cable is tight.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I use a gun lock similar to this. I've received one with every gun I own. https://www.highlandvillage.org/images/content/images/police_department/gunlock.gif 

They are handed out for free at numerous places in this country and are as effective if not more effective as any $20 Dakine. I also prefer a keyed lock.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> I use a gun lock similar to this. I've received one with every gun I own. https://www.highlandvillage.org/images/content/images/police_department/gunlock.gif
> 
> They are handed out for free at numerous places in this country and are as effective if not more effective as any $20 Dakine. I also prefer a keyed lock.




:laugh: No shit man, I have a box of those things. I don't know what to do with them all


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

M'kay so your inside warming up. Keeping an eye on your snowboard, while digging into some food. You look away for a split seccond, and Before you can say wtf, the guys got one foot strapped on, and is rappidly heading to the ski lift. 
You run out there as quick as you can, leaving your lovely food. Screaming your head off. But its too late, the sky is on the ski lift, and face it, its gonna be hard to spot the guy coming down, elt a alown give a discription, because the ski patrol simply won't care.

OH YEAH
I lock up my board. 

Salsa, I dun really know if you mean that generally or not.
But me and my friend brought ours in, someone working at the cafetirer came in and asked if we could leave them outside next time.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My buddy's setup just got jacked last weekend  He left it outside unlocked as always and hit up the bar for an hour, and it was gone when he came back. Sucks hard.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> I use a gun lock similar to this. I've received one with every gun I own. https://www.highlandvillage.org/images/content/images/police_department/gunlock.gif
> 
> They are handed out for free at numerous places in this country and are as effective if not more effective as any $20 Dakine. I also prefer a keyed lock.


looks a lot better then the dakine one. :dunno:


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

I use this one.










OnGuard Terrier Combo Cable Lock - 6mm at REI.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Jay29 said:


> I use this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude i totally bought that lock! works good


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

KrazyHok said:


> Dude i totally bought that lock! works good


i use the same exact lock. My bindings are last yrs burton P1.1's, and they have a little cargo pocket on the back of the bindings, perfect for me to store the lock when im riding.

I treat my boards like prized possessions...i always lock them or put them in storage.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I lock my new SL-R/Targas, I dont lock my 100+ day Rider's Choice/390. I also lock my son's chopper.


----------



## LAKA1ORD1E (May 5, 2009)

i just use ski check


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I am going to get a lock this year and keep it in the Heli-pack


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I just got this one: Save on Dakine Cool Snowboard Lock Charcoal Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment
Its the first time I own a board, so I would be pissed if it got snagged!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

First hand account that board locks work: Locked my board and the girls board outside the bar. Made sure that her board was locked to mine and the entire setup locked to a railing. I ALWAYS make sure my boards are visible from wherever I'm sitting, locked or otherwise. We go into the bar, order our food, have a beer. Somewhere along the line, a gang of four snowpunks comes up to get their boards which are right by ours. I watch as they take in an eyeful of my girl's Arbor board. Then one tries to lift her board up. The lock hold onto it and he puts the board back down. He then reaches down and tries to yank on the lock for a few seconds before giving up and walking off. 

I ran out of the bar exit, around the corner, and I see him walking off. Problem is, I see three of his friends walking off with him. I'd have given him a running drop kick if he had my board in his hands, but he didn't, and he outnumbered me 4 to 1. :dunno:

True story, happened just Sunday night. B.Gilly was there and can back me up.

I should have gone out the back door of the bar via the porch and swung a patio chair at his head.... Such ideas always happen after the fact. :dunno:

Bottom line: Locks work. I'd probably be in jail right now for assaulting a minor if it wasn't for the lock. Does it guarantee against theft? Hell no. But it does guarantee that your board will be more of a pain in the ass to steal than the next one on the rack.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

There are cerian boards that punks will target... Skate Banana, anything Burton, anything that looks new.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> First hand account that board locks work: Locked my board and the girls board outside the bar. Made sure that her board was locked to mine and the entire setup locked to a railing. I ALWAYS make sure my boards are visible from wherever I'm sitting, locked or otherwise. We go into the bar, order our food, have a beer. Somewhere along the line, a gang of four snowpunks comes up to get their boards which are right by ours. I watch as they take in an eyeful of my girl's Arbor board. Then one tries to lift her board up. The lock hold onto it and he puts the board back down. He then reaches down and tries to yank on the lock for a few seconds before giving up and walking off.
> 
> I ran out of the bar exit, around the corner, and I see him walking off. Problem is, I see three of his friends walking off with him. I'd have given him a running drop kick if he had my board in his hands, but he didn't, and he outnumbered me 4 to 1. :dunno:
> 
> ...


What kinda lock did you have Munk? and congratz on not going to jail


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm getting a board lock. One of my buddies was telling me that there have already been about 100 reported incidents of board theft on the slopes in Summit County this year. I have an '09 NS Heritage and I had never noticed, but as we were walking toward the gondola and he was telling me about this, he pointed out for me to just look around. There were no less than three snowpunks eye fucking my board. He said, "Yeah, man, you need a lock."


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

That's it, ordering a kryptonite lock as soon as I find the c4 for sale somewhere! The coil locks look like the best bet. Those retracting locks look flimsy and other locks are just gigantic.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i never locked my board up. whenever my TRS was new noone knew about lib tech and probably thought it was some cheap board. nowadays everybodu else has lib tech, but my board is too old to worry about getting stolen.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> First hand account that board locks work: Locked my board and the girls board outside the bar. Made sure that her board was locked to mine and the entire setup locked to a railing. I ALWAYS make sure my boards are visible from wherever I'm sitting, locked or otherwise. We go into the bar, order our food, have a beer. Somewhere along the line, a gang of four snowpunks comes up to get their boards which are right by ours. I watch as they take in an eyeful of my girl's Arbor board. Then one tries to lift her board up. The lock hold onto it and he puts the board back down. He then reaches down and tries to yank on the lock for a few seconds before giving up and walking off.
> 
> I ran out of the bar exit, around the corner, and I see him walking off. Problem is, I see three of his friends walking off with him. I'd have given him a running drop kick if he had my board in his hands, but he didn't, and he outnumbered me 4 to 1. :dunno:
> 
> ...


Wow, was this recently as in 2 days ago at Jiminy? Have to hand it to you, if I saw someone even touch my board I would be out there like white on rice with a glass of milk and paper plate in a snowstorm to call them out until they left. At least it stops me from getting worked up and scares them when the owners sees them attempting such a theft.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

I've got a lock, still looking for a light cable though. My setup didn't cost much but I couldn't replace it. '06 Twin Retro, brand new condition and with graphics I've never found for sale anywhere else. It's clean and has a B on it though so I don't doubt it would get snagged.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a lock and use it. My local hill is pretty family friendly but I've heard of a few boards going missing. They have a board check but I usually lock it. Last year when I got back to it once my lock looked like someone had tried to jack it and couldn't. Glad I have it there.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have never locked mine, but I do bring it in, lean it against the window, or keep it in sight. Losing my dark series would devastate me, but it isint that hard to just be aware of your board at lunchtime.
TBH I dont see boards locked up all that often at all where I usually ride, and it is like a lib tech/ burton parking lot in the snow by some of the pub entrances. 

I think it's true theives dont know shit about boards for the most part. My girlfriends sport mart board got ganked when it was right beside my sisters brand new Jamie Lyn.


----------



## itch808 (Jan 12, 2009)

My friend almost got his M3 Discord board and salomon bindings stolen @ Wachusett a couple weeks ago. He only stepped in to use the bathroom for a couple mins and as he walked out caught them with it in their hands!!! The punks ran off. He doesn't have a high level setup by all means, LOCK URE STUFF UP!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

lock it if you can. i cant find my lock, so i didnt lock it up last time i went up but i sat next to it so it didnt matter. Had a buddy get his trice stolen

If your ever up during "college day" at a mountain. lock your shit lol.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

i never lock mine up and if they took it i would hope there family members just pull the plug to keep them from suffering.


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

yes, i lock my stick up wherever i have to leave it alone for a bit.
You just never know what might happen if you don't.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

I think im gonna have a sticker printed saying "You will be gang raped by park rats if you attempt to steal this..." Kinda has a ring to it


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

This is my first season on my own gear, not top of the line shit, but not cheap either. I plan on locking it up when I go to Co. for vacation, but most of the "snowboard" locks I've found look like I could just snap 'em apart with my bare hands? Any suggestions for a good one? I was thinking about just using a bike cable/lock, anyone else go that route?


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> This is my first season on my own gear, not top of the line shit, but not cheap either. I plan on locking it up when I go to Co. for vacation, but most of the "snowboard" locks I've found look like I could just snap 'em apart with my bare hands? Any suggestions for a good one? I was thinking about just using a bike cable/lock, anyone else go that route?


bike lock is your friend. Something like this will be good enough


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

I gotta a old board I think its over 10 I bought it used soooooooo no I don't lock it. I do fear every time some tweaker will walk off with it as it would be a good scam if they dressed up in ski gear and jacked a bunch of boards and pawned em. This would be profitable even with a old board:thumbsdown:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a thread on here in the boards section with some pictures of my board. Search it out and you will see why I don't worry about locking it. Nobody would steal it and it's easily discernable if they did. When the day comes that I finally upgrade to something new and nice, then I will worry about locking it up.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow I thought it was just the local mountains here 2 1/2 hours from NYC where punks stole snowboards. I didn't know it was that rampant out west as well. I use a board lock on mine as well. If we're in the lodge someone usually checks on them every now and then. I remember the first time going to VT and people used to never lock anything up, their skis, boards. Heck they even left their bags/boots/jackets inside. Times have changed since the 90s I suppose. I always thought it was like a code kinda thing not to messed with peoples stuff especially since everyone left their stuff unguarded.

For those of you folks using bike locks or heavy duty locks, how long are you people leaving your boards alone? I don't think I've left mine out for more than an hour and even then we try to keep a view of it from inside.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

oliveryochest said:


> bike lock is your friend. Something like this will be good enough


Thanks man, looks good


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Wow I thought it was just the local mountains here 2 1/2 hours from NYC where punks stole snowboards. I didn't know it was that rampant out west as well. I use a board lock on mine as well. If we're in the lodge someone usually checks on them every now and then. I remember the first time going to VT and people used to never lock anything up, their skis, boards. Heck they even left their bags/boots/jackets inside. Times have changed since the 90s I suppose. I always thought it was like a code kinda thing not to messed with peoples stuff especially since everyone left their stuff unguarded.
> 
> For those of you folks using bike locks or heavy duty locks, how long are you people leaving your boards alone? I don't think I've left mine out for more than an hour and even then we try to keep a view of it from inside.


Back when I was growing up and riding Vermont we used to leave our boards all over the place. We'd leave our jackets, bags, etc... just in big piles in the corner of the lodge. No one ever messed with our stuff. However, that has really changed.

A couple years ago I was visiting Smuggs and talking to some old friends. They told me that the on mountain shop had a couple boards stolen and they've had a lot of reports of bags and gear stolen from the madonna lodge. Its sad really. Downhill snowsports used to be a pretty bonding experience. Perhaps the gear sucked more so it took a little more effort to progress while today its more about fashion and social status.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

binarypie said:


> Back when I was growing up and riding Vermont we used to leave our boards all over the place. We'd leave our jackets, bags, etc... just in big piles in the corner of the lodge. No one ever messed with our stuff. However, that has really changed.
> 
> A couple years ago I was visiting Smuggs and talking to some old friends. They told me that the on mountain shop had a couple boards stolen and they've had a lot of reports of bags and gear stolen from the madonna lodge. Its sad really. Downhill snowsports used to be a pretty bonding experience. Perhaps the gear sucked more so it took a little more effort to progress while today its more about fashion and social status.


Yea that's how I remembered Killington the first time I went. Nothing was locked, peoples personal bags, jackets and gear were left by the windows in the lodge. I guess those times left.....


----------



## jon611 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm new to snowboarding (snow sports in general) and just learned this year at Copper Mountain. The people showing me the ropes left all sorts of stuff in the lodge unattended nearly everyday for two weeks. Not once did anything happen nor did it appear it was a problem as most of the locker room just had people leaving stuff out.

Also, I didn't see a single board locked while at Copper, can't say I was looking for them though.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I was with buddy of mine at Sugarbush 10 years ago and we stopped at the lodge for a nature break. His last words were, "keep an eye on my board", before he went in. I was sitting less than 3 feet from it when someone came along and swiped it. I couldn't believe it, and naturally, he was completely and royaly pissed off at me. I only wish we could have got hold of the person(s) who did it. I still get my balls busted years later...


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Psi-Man said:


> I was with buddy of mine at Sugarbush 10 years ago and we stopped at the lodge for a nature break. His last words were, "keep an eye on my board", before he went in. I was sitting less than 3 feet from it when someone came along and swiped it. I couldn't believe it, and naturally, he was completely and royaly pissed off at me. I only wish we could have got hold of the person(s) who did it. I still get my balls busted years later...


Dude.. what the fak


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

never locked my board before because I had an old board that my friend just gave me ... but will do from now on cuz I got a skate banana and I would cry if I lost it


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Magnum626 said:


> Yea that's how I remembered Killington the first time I went. Nothing was locked, peoples personal bags, jackets and gear were left by the windows in the lodge. I guess those times left.....


utah still has this at some of the less touristy resorts... youll see bags shoes etc stuffed under benches or in corners .. sad that these times are indeed dwindling


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Sign of the times, I suppose. Hearing about people ripping off others' equipment is never good.

But, I use the ski check if possible, otherwise I try not to leave my board at the base area, as it is within easy reach of anyone who can easily get away in a car. My board is also pretty battered, old, and heavy. Also, I think it's safer to leave it at a mid-mountain lodge, and in that case, I try to hide it far behind a stack of skis, or semi-buried in the snow- or in a place I can keep my eye on it while eating lunch, etc.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Magnum626 said:


> For those of you folks using bike locks or heavy duty locks, how long are you people leaving your boards alone? I don't think I've left mine out for more than an hour and even then we try to keep a view of it from inside.


I got my unlocked board stolen within seconds of leaving it. Gone before I could even get a seat and look out the window to see if I could see it from my vantage point. Ran outside to spot the day glo green base walking away, but nada.

Let's face it, it's not hard. Grab a board, walk around the corner, dump it and come back later or walk directly to your car.

I could have stolen lots of boards. Can't count how many times I've stepped out for a smoke waiting for my buddies to gear up inside, admired a new NS or Rome leaning against the wall, maybe rubbed some snow off it to find out the model/size. Nobody has ever said anything.


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

well, at my local ski resort iv never experienced someone had their board taken, and no i dont lock it up.
mostly locals ride here+ some tourists who has got huts and cabins or w/e its called up here.
every1 just put their skis or board outside and weve never had any problem with it.
some1 nicked my goggles last season tho, but xcept for that, nothing.


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

every1 also keeps their bags and equitment on the benches at first floor, no problem.
as i said before my goggles were stolen, but havnt heard of anyone getting theyre stuff stolen xcept for that


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Depends what mtn i'm at some are shady and some are chill if i'm at stratton generally not but other places yes.


----------



## McBrenner (Feb 8, 2010)

I brought my new board in when I ate... I had it sitting on the table infact. I have a lock, but I'm not even going to let it out of my sight. If I have to, it is definetly going to be locked up.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

the resort i go to has free board/ski holding so i leave it there. id never leave it unattended though, unless i had a very sturdy lock.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Im about to buy a new board and bindings - so im looking for a lock. Just reading some of the stories here is enough to make me sure i won't leave my gear unlocked ever. I found this one









Think it will be good for $20?? Would you just leave it locked around the rack while your on the hill? or keep it with you? I would think it would be too big for a pocket...


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

newbiesara said:


> Im about to buy a new board and bindings - so im looking for a lock. Just reading some of the stories here is enough to make me sure i won't leave my gear unlocked ever. I found this one
> 
> View attachment 2967
> 
> ...


I've seen people leave locks on the rack, so you're probably OK doing that. I got a snowboard lock with the piddly wire which is a slight deterrent.

Maybe just a regular bike lock would be best - one that could fit on your pocket as well.

Good luck with your choice


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

I have just recently started paying more for my boards... As the older I get, the less and less friends I have in the snowboard shop biz. I have been debating on locking up the board. Especially since I am riding one of the most popular boards this year(park pickle with cartels). I can just picture it in the back of my head everytime I set it down.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

I always lock up. Some of my friends make fun of me and tell me I'm paranoid, but I don't want to risk it. The day someone jacks their board, I'll laugh.


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

I trust no one, it's not paranoia, it's the result of having $14,000 of audio & work related equipment stolen from my locked truck in the parking lot of a restaurant with cameras. And having my bank account wiped out due to credit card thieves.

So yeah, I lock mine up. If I know I'm only going to be at one peak I'll leave the lock attached to the rack for the day. If not, then it coils up nicely and fits in cargo pocket of pants, but it rather heavy.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

just had 3 boards stolen from people who ride in our crew, within a week. i will never leave my board unattended out of board-check again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Always check or lock my board. Our local mountain has a free board check, but we bought a lock just in case.

Last season, my boyfriend and I left our boards with all the others lined up on the wall to go into the shop. 5 minutes later we came back out and his was gone. We filled out a report and decided to go back to the truck to remove our gear and get something to eat at the lodge. Walking back to the lodge, he runs up to some guy in the parking lot... who's walking to the slopes with my boyfriend's board! The guy actually took the time to rip off all his stickers and tried to deny it. They almost went at it, but we worked it out, then proceeded to tell security where his car was parked. :cheeky4: We went back up and enjoyed the rest of our day.


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

I never lock mine but I'm in Switzerland...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I always lock up, way too many boards get stolen everyday. Searching Craigslist for "today only" deals, that's where they usually end up


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

i barely started locking my board...and i rode a T6 with CO2's! i guess because i either always went to local mountains that when i ate i would sit outside with my board or when going out of town would check the boards in. but the problem with checking in is that one time a friend of mine lost his claim check but luckily ended up finding it a while later. with some long ass lines checking in/out your board, we used to set all our boards by a window while eating inside. but then we are limited to choosing certain places to sit in an already crowded lodge. so i sprung for a board lock, not the best deterrant but im sure it will scare off 90% of the thieves. 
i have a sierrascope now...i think its not just how crappy/expensive ur board is. because once ur board is lost no matter how cheap, ur boarding day is over. and that's already a bummer unless u wanna shell out more cash to rent for half a day, and if not then u have to sit there picking ur nose waiting for your friends to finish boarding for the day.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

180bySummer said:


> Always check or lock my board. Our local mountain has a free board check, but we bought a lock just in case.
> 
> Last season, my boyfriend and I left our boards with all the others lined up on the wall to go into the shop. 5 minutes later we came back out and his was gone. We filled out a report and decided to go back to the truck to remove our gear and get something to eat at the lodge. Walking back to the lodge, he runs up to some guy in the parking lot... who's walking to the slopes with my boyfriend's board! The guy actually took the time to rip off all his stickers and tried to deny it. They almost went at it, but we worked it out, then proceeded to tell security where his car was parked. :cheeky4: We went back up and enjoyed the rest of our day.


Worked it out?!!!! WTF....I woulda ripped it out of his hands and cracked his fucking skull with it!!! Did the POS even get charged? Even if he did, little bastard is probably still out stealing shit...while on probation...they think twice after gettin out of the ER :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> Worked it out?!!!! WTF....I woulda ripped it out of his hands and cracked his fucking skull with it!!! Did the POS even get charged? Even if he did, little bastard is probably still out stealing shit...while on probation...they think twice after gettin out of the ER :cheeky4:


Exactly what I was thinking when I read that post.


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

This is the one we use on the hill. My kids boards are worth stealing but not mine.....










Like a bike lock and it has a nice little pouch it goes in for the cargo pocket on my pants.


Gib


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Not a fan of fumbling with keys on the slopes. 

Heres the lock I use these days, I got rid of the Burton wire lock cause it has an overly complicated mechanism. Nothing beats this for simplicity, and it cost like $10.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

ive never had one of my boards stolen because its with me from the time i leave the house to the time i get back to my house. If i do have to leave it on a rack or whatever i lock it up big time. I usually take it with me when i go get something to eat or to the restroom and just have a friend watch it so i can go and do whatever i need to do.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Reede said:


> Not a fan of fumbling with keys on the slopes.
> 
> Heres the lock I use these days, I got rid of the Burton wire lock cause it has an overly complicated mechanism. Nothing beats this for simplicity, and it cost like $10.


i like that 686 lock.. never cared about having a lock but that one i may try and pick up!


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

all this conversation about locks again got me wanting a lock... i think ill try and dig up that 686 lock just posted but I just snagged up this kryptonite r4 for $16 shipped.
https://www.kryptonitelock.com/products/ProductDetail.aspx?cid=1003&scid=1001&pid=1132
it had good reviews and I have had GREAT luck with kryptonite products in the past with no worries about them protecting my product.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

That krypt lock looks nice but I read reviews that said it was bigger than similar models. Its probably also stronger.

I bought a retractable Master lock for $10 on amazon.com. It had free shipping if the order was over $25. Rode with it in my pocket last week and didn't even know it was there. It has a 3ft cable.
Amazon.com: Master Lock 4605D 3-Foot Retractable Cable Lock (colors may vary): Home Improvement


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

it does look like it is a little bigger but i have baggy ass pants with tons of pockets.. i will put it in my cargo pocket down beside my knee and never feel it. They have a little smaller version but I found it for basically the same price and it didnt have a detachable led light which this one did... i think it would be nice to have on a dark corner of a mountain when i have to adjust something on my board.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

At one of our local resorts (bristol mountain) there was over 100 pieces of equipment stolen in 3 hours (boards, skis, poles etc) i had a board stolen last year and since then it's either on me on in the truck on my car if i am eating. I don't even trust locks tbh. My co-worker just had his 156 k2 Turbo Dream ripped off on sunday. Shit sucks


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't lock my board. If I need to leave it somewhere, I make sure to demonstrate an impressive ninjitsu shadowbox routine to ward off any would-be theives.

So far, so good...


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Snow Ninja said:


> I don't lock my board. If I need to leave it somewhere, I make sure to demonstrate an impressive ninjitsu shadowbox routine to ward off any would-be theives.
> 
> So far, so good...


great input...you'll be crying to your "Sensei" once some little hooligan runs away with your gear as ur taking a shit at the resort


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> great input...you'll be crying to your "Sensei" once some little hooligan runs away with your gear as ur taking a shit at the resort


Ninjas don't shit... through training and meditation, we're taught to metabolize everything into pure, usable energy.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Snow Ninja said:


> Ninjas don't shit... through training and meditation, we're taught to metabolize everything into pure, usable energy.


then how do you explain....... THIS!!!

YouTube - NINJA POOP


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> then how do you explain....... THIS!!!
> 
> YouTube - NINJA POOP


Heh... that's... wow.


----------



## kalvin (Jan 28, 2010)

I use a 4'x.25" bike cable lock that I got at Target for $8. Its a little heavy, but I don't really notice it after a while. I feel better not having to keep a constant eye on the board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Man. I've been naive.

I've locked my board up with friends who had locks at Mt Creek, Hunter, Windham.. Never have at smaller mountains or southern vermont.

I think my reasoning was "hey, most of these boards aren't locked up, we're all good peeps, and hey, I'm a girl, who is stealing girl boards?!"

Well my board was stolen on saturday from fricking Thunder Ridge which is this shithole in NY that I take my little kids b/c they love it. And the tools that stole it did it right under a security camera.

I will NEVER not lock up my new board from now on. And probably drag it into the lodge. I hate feelign this way but I'm not going through losing another board.

Honestly, I know you guys who have lost a board will agree, it's like an amputation of sorts. I swear I have phantom limb syndrome.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

with me ALL the time


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

BettyYeti said:


> Well my board was stolen on saturday from fricking Thunder Ridge which is this shithole in NY that I take my little kids b/c they love it. And the tools that stole it did it right under a security camera.


thunder ridge??? haha oh my what a shit hole.

im not laughing at ur loss tho. sorry to hear that. ALWAYS lock up ur board and put it somewhere where u will see it from the lodge. Best thing to do is give it to the storage place and pay that 1 extra dollar.

dont trust no resort. I locked up my board in utah and everyone looked at me like some kinda freak. 
oh well, i didnt pay $800 for something that i wont take care of


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

You get a different feel in different areas.

In Japan, I found that in Hakuba it felt very safe to leave my board unlocked (Altho I still locked it up) Thats because petty crime is very small in Japan.
But the following week in Niseko, there are an awful lot more westerners around and my board did not leave my sight without being locked, every time. 
Back home in Australia I always lock it up as well cause it is so fucking crowded, theres bound to be a few bad eggs amongst them.


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've left my board on a rack a couple times. The whole time i was extremely nervous about someone taking it so I bring it everywhere now.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> then how do you explain....... THIS!!!
> 
> YouTube - NINJA POOP



Hmm I didn't see them talk about it on Myth Busters.

YouTube - MythBusters - Ask A Ninja!


----------

